# looking for?



## biggamedr (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm looking to buy an 4x4 atv, I'm looking in the price range about 2,500 dollar range. Thank You


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

good luck!!! there was a few sweet ones on here somewhere if still avail.


----------



## akdotter (Jan 4, 2005)

Some people may laugh but I picked up a couple Suzuki King Quads on Ebay 1.5 years ago. Neither had 150 miles on it and both came in at about $3000 each. Fantastic deals can be had but you absolutely have to make up your mind as to what you want and in what configuration before ever going on line. Also be careful about getting into bidding wars and if it is too far for you to go look at perhaps you have a friend in the area you trust well enough to let them make the decision.


----------

